# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Các vấn đề cơ bản.. thành viên nên biết khi tham gia diễn đàn.

## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn.
Lời đầu CNC PRO xin thay mặt BQT gửi lời cảm ơn đến tất cả thành viên đã cùng tham gia, đóng góp và xây dựng, giúp diễn đàn CNCProVN.com ngày càng lớn mạnh hơn.

CNC PRO lập chủ đề này ở chuyên mục Đóng góp phát triển vì đây không phải là Nội quy.. mà chỉ là vài dòng tâm sự từ BQT cũng như có vài lời nhắc nhở đến thành viên. CNC PRO muốn nhắc đến một số khái niệm mà không phải thành viên nào cũng biết và hiểu khi tham gia diễn đàn. Đồng thời cũng muốn các thành viên cùng tham gia góp ý cho những vần đề còn thiếu sót, giúp diễn đàn ngày càng hoàn thiện hơn.

*Vấn đề chung*
- BQT là một nhóm thành viên. Bao gồm thành viên sáng lập, thành viên hỗ trợ quảng trị (gồm các SMOD & MOD) và một số thành viên phụ trách tư vấn chuyên môn. Các thành viên này có thể là một thành viên cùng tham gia diễn đàn như bao thành viên khác, cũng có thể là một thành viên không cùng tham gia diễn đàn, nhưng có tâm huyết muốn cộng đồng phát triển.
- CNC PRO là thành viên duy nhất đại diện cho BQT khi trao đổi ý kiến cũng như xử lý tất cả các vấn đề diễn ra trên diễn đàn.
- Diễn đàn là một sân chơi tự do.. do đó không có pháp nhân. Chính vì thế mọi vấn đề mang tính pháp lý, tài chính đề được thực hiện trên danh nghĩa của một cá nhân, một thành viên đạị diện quản lý. Do đó.. với những vấn đề bên ngoài diễn đàn khi thật sự cần thiết, thành viên có thể liên hệ (PM) với CNC PRO để được hổ trợ cụ thể nên liên hệ trực tiếp với thành viên nào đang phụ trách vấn đề ấy.

*Vấn đề ủng hộ Quỹ duy trì và phát triển diễn đàn.*
Như các thông báo cũng như trao đổi từ trước. Diễn đàn đang & đã được một hổ trợ tài chính từ vài thành viên, đảm bảo được duy trì thông suốt trong nhiều năm tới. Vì thế BQT không yêu cầu cũng như kêu gọi hổ trợ tài chính dười bất kỳ hình thức nào. Tuy nhiên tấm lòng của các thành viên đối với diễn đàn là một điều rất đáng trân trọng. BQT sẽ không từ chối và rất trân trọng những gì mà thành viên đã đóng góp dù đó là các bài viết mang tính đóng góp xây dựng, là hiện vật hay tài vật. BQT xin lưu ý:
- *Đóng góp Quỹ duy trì và phát triển diễn đàn là sự tự nguyện của mỗi thành viên khi tham gia*. Với BQT, mỗi thành viên khi tham gia đều được công nhận quyền & nghĩa vụ như nhau. Thành viên đóng góp vào Quỹ được dù là cá nhân, cá nhân kinh doanh hay tổ chức kinh doanh; BQT chỉ ghi nhận đóng góp.. nhưng không công nhận thêm bất kỳ quyền lợi nào khác.
- BQT cam kết sẽ dùng Quỹ duy trì và phát triển diễn đàn vào những mục đích tốt nhất cho diễn đàn, cho cộng đồng như: duy trì & phát triển thêm các tiện ích cho diễn đàn; hổ trợ/tặng linh kiện, thiết bị giúp các thành viên có điều kiện tiếp cận tốt hơn; làm thiện nguyện v.v...
- BQT không ủng hộ dùng việc đóng góp Quỹ duy trì và phát triển diễn đàn để PR (quảng cáo) cho bản thân. Thay vì ủng hộ diễn đàn bằng tài vật, xin dành thời gian ủng hộ phát triển diễn đàn bằng cách viết nhiều bài viết có nội dung và có ích cho cộng đồng. Như thế việc phát triển diễn đàn sẽ hiệu quả hơn.
- BQT không đồng tình với những hành vi dùng danh nghĩa ủng hộ diễn đàn để cố tình PR cho bản thân nhưng lại vô tình hay cố ý quên đi nghĩ vụ ủng hộ mà mình đã tuyên bố. Hành vi này gây nhiều nghi ngại cho thành viên vì không nắm và hiểu được bản chất vấn đề, ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến uy tín BQT cùng các thành viên BQT vì không thể minh bạch các khoản thu/chi trong Quỹ. Do đó.. với việc này tùy mức độ nghiêm trọn mà BQT sẽ có các hình thức nhắc nhở hoặc cảnh cáo phù hợp.

*Vấn đề liên quan đến Nội quy.*
Như đã nhắc nhiều lần, diễn đàn CNCProVN.com cố gắng phát triển dựa trên mô hình mở & bình đẳng nhất có thể. Chính vì thế Nội quy chỉ đưa ra các quy tắc ứng xử chung chung nhằm giới hạn một số hành vi gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến cộng đồng, có rất nhiều vấn đề cụ thể không được đưa vào Nội quy. Vì BQT muốn rằng.. sân chơi CNCProVNcom là một sân chơi mà trong đó mọi thành viên khi tham gia đều phải cảm thấy mình có quyền tự do phát biểu, tự do trao đổi, tự do sử dụng tài nguyên diễn đàn (như upload hình ảnh, tài liệu v.v...). BQT tin rằng, mỗi thành viên khi tham gia với tinh thần xây dựng và tôn trọng các thành viên khác sẽ có những ý kiến, góp ý, trao đổi mang tính xây dựng. BQT sẽ chỉ can thiệp khi thật sự cần thiết.
Mọi thành viên khi tham gia diễn đàn đều có các quyền lợi & nghĩa vụ cơ bản như nhau:
- Quyền được viết bài, nêu ý kiến cá nhân, trao đổi cũng như kêu gọi hỗ trợ ở mọi lĩnh vực mà diễn đàn không cấm.
- Quyền được trao đổi, mua, bán sản phẩm dưới mọi hình thức.
- Quyền yêu cầu BQT hổ trợ chỉnh sửa chủ đề, di chuyển chủ đề, nội dung bài viết.
- Với chủ đề cá nhân, người lập chủ đề có quyền yêu cầu BQT, xóa các bài viết không có tính xây dựng, nội dung là loãng chủ đề hoặc hổ trợ tinh lọc & cô động lại chủ đề.
_- Có trách nhiệm tôn trọng Nội quy, tôn trọng BQT, tôn trọng các thành viên khác và nhất là phải tự trọng.
- Có trách nhiệm với tất cả ý kiến, nội dung bài viết mà mình khi trao đổi trên diễn đàn.
- BQT có trách nhiệm duy trì trật tự diễn đàn, không chịu bất kỳ trách nhiệm gì đối với bài viết của các thành viên._

Trong một số chuyên mục đặc biệt như: mua bán, trao đổi, đấu giá cần tuân thủ thêm một số quy tắc ứng xử sau:
- Người chủ sản phẩm nên cố gắng cung cấp thông tin sản phẩm càng rỏ & cụ thể càng tốt.
- Người tham gia giao dịch có thể trao đổi thêm thông tin sản phẩm. Không khuyến khích các thành viên tham gia bàn về giá hay đánh giá sản phẩm một cách chủ quan.
- Nếu phát hiện dấu hiệu lừa đảo. Yêu cầu lập chủ đề mới, cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin chứng minh lừa đảo, cảnh báo với các thành viên.
- Nếu không tham gia giao dịch.. không khuyến khích có ý kiến trong chủ đề của người khác.
- Nếu không rỏ thông tin về sản phẩm.. đề nghị tiếp tục tìm hiểu để rỏ hơn về sản phẩm trước khi ra quyến định mua.
- Mọi thành viên khi tham gia chuyên mục đều phải tự kiểm tra và chịu trách nhiệm với tất cả những gì mình trao đổi và quyết định.
- Trong các phiên đấu giá.. nếu không muốn tham gia, đề nghị không ý kiến vào phiên đấu giá, nếu không tin vào người bán, không rỏ về sản phẩm, thiếu thông tin.. đề nghị không tham gia để tránh cản trở người khác. Khi đã tham gia cần thể hiện mình là người có trách nhiệm với chính quyết định của mình. Tuy vấn đề này không được đưa vào nội quy với điều khoản cụ thể. Nhưng vi phạm này gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến lợi ích của những người cùng tham gia nên tùy theo trường hợp và tình huống cụ thể có thể bị cảnh cáo hoặc xủ lý nặng hơn tùy theo ý kiến của chủ sản phẩm và những người cùng tham gia.
- BQT chỉ theo dõi nhưng không trực tiếp can thiệp hay chịu trách nhiệm cho bất kỳ giao dịch nào diễn ra trong mục mua, bán, trao đổi (trù mục mua bán đảm bảo). BQT sẽ chỉ tham gia, kiểm tra, xử lý khi được yêu cầu. Các bên liên quan tự trình bày quan điểm của mình. BQT sẽ xem xét, tìm hiểu và dựa trên Nội quy, thông lệ để đi đến quyết định cuối cùng. _Lưu ý: trong quá trình xử lý, các bài viết đã chỉnh sửa sẽ không được xem xét theo hướng có lợi cho người viết._

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, ít nói, biết tuốt, cnclaivung, khoa.address, Minh Long, Mr.L, thuhanoi

----------

